# Phrag. besseae flavum



## Drorchid (Jan 23, 2012)

Below a picture of our latest Phrag. besseae flavum breeding. I sibbed two of our best 2n Phrag. besseae flavum's; Phrag. besseae flavum 'Golden Eagle' with Phrag. besseae flavum 'Gold Wings' (They were 3rd generation besseae flavum seedlings). While they were still protocorms I treated them with colchicine and a good percentage turned out tetraploid! Here is one of the tetraploid besseae flavum's: 







This was one of the parents: Phrag. besseae flavum 'Golden Eagle' :





Robert


----------



## nikv (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice! How does the size of the 4N flower compare to its parent?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 23, 2012)

nikv said:


> Very nice! How does the size of the 4N flower compare to its parent?



It will be about 1.5 times larger compared to a diploid flower. Also the flowers have better shape, with "rounder" petals, and they tend to be darker yellow in color. The picture I posted is of a first bloom seedling (and the 4th flower on the spike, so not at its full potential), but I am sure when it blooms again the flower will be much larger.

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2012)

Speachless!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2012)

Breeding is making yellow besseae bigger and fuller. Is it also making the plant more vigorous???


----------



## Ruth (Jan 24, 2012)

beautiful!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 24, 2012)

wow!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2012)

Both are beautiful; I pers. prefer the parent's shape however!!!! Jean


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 24, 2012)

Very interesting! Robert will 4N be offered in the near future? How is their growth habit looking so far?


----------



## Dido (Jan 24, 2012)

grwat one like both of them


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 24, 2012)

that is amazing,love to own one of those


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2012)

very nice one!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful, 

but me too, I perfer the parents shape. 
I don´t understand anything about breeding, but looking at the restults I get the feeling that breeders are working hard on rounding the petals , getting flat flowers ect. (Concerns most genus)

Some day in 200 years, when all the bot. spec. have gone, we will get a Coryanthes which looks like a Phragmipedium which looks like a Phalaenopsis.
All fat, flat and rounded. And colored like a rainbow.

Best regards, Gina


----------



## tenman (Jan 24, 2012)

While the increase in size is a plus, I don't agree that the greater 'roundness' is good. I'm not one who believes all orchids should be full and round. The species has a charming, signature shape that seems to be getting bred out of it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

Yay besseae! I hope they are vigorous.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gotta love a var Flavum


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2012)

bright yellow!!!nice!


----------



## John M (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice! I like them both; but, I like the more lemon yellow colour of the parent better than the copper colour of the offspring.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2012)

I preffer the offspring...


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 24, 2012)

Spectacular! Stunning bloom.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice and interesting!


----------

